

Tweet a GIF simply with @blippybot - dksf
http://blippybot.com

======
dksf
We made BlippyBot as hack project to make our Tweets more fun. It's really
simple to use. Mention the bot (@blippybot) and a query term (excited) in your
tweet. BlippyBot posts a relevant GIF. Hilarity ensues! :)

You can try it out without even connecting your Twitter account, but it works
best when you're connected so that the GIF flows naturally from you in the
conversation.

